
How can you echo a newline in batch files? - joseraul
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/132799/how-can-you-echo-a-newline-in-batch-files
======
joseraul
Bash equivalent is just:

    
    
      echo $'hello\nworld'
    

This uses ANSI C quoting
[https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/ANSI_002d...](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/ANSI_002dC-
Quoting.html) .

~~~
dalke
Do I understand correctly that you linked to a SO question about how to have
the DOS batch command "echo" emit a newline just so you can point out how to
do it in a different shell used primarily on a different OS?

